# cote occasion



## ziarn (30 Juillet 2001)

salut à tous,
quelqu'un saurait-il aù je pourrasi trouver la cote de l'occaze mac de SVM Mac sur le NET. Elle existait avant mais je ne la trouve plus...
Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Juillet 2001)

T'en trouveras une sur point mac (http://pointmac.online.fr/occasion.php3)


----------



## ficelle (31 Juillet 2001)

tu veux la cote de quelle machine ?


----------



## ziarn (31 Juillet 2001)

merci pour l'adresse...
Je cherche pour le modèle 7200/90. Mais également pour les autres fois où je chercherais pour d'autres modèles ...
Avant, SVMMAC donnait leur cote online mais  ??? disparue ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Merci quand même


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Juillet 2001)

J'avais déjà comparé : la cote de point mac correspond à peu près à celle de SVMMac
Si c'est absolument celle là que tu veux j'peux te la scanner...


----------



## ziarn (31 Juillet 2001)

ba ça j'veux bien (pour le scan)... c'est sympa ... merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2001)

C'est envoyé !


----------

